# NEC 2008 or 2011



## power62 (Apr 14, 2011)

What NEC book to use for Oct. 11 exam? For April, 11 exam NEC questions were based on 2008 or 2011 edition?


----------



## willsee (Apr 14, 2011)

power62 said:


> What NEC book to use for Oct. 11 exam? For April, 11 exam NEC questions were based on 2008 or 2011 edition?


April was the 2008 book

I believe October will be the 2008 as well

From the NCEES Specifications

"Code information required to solve questions will be consistent with the last edition of the code issued before the year of the exam."


----------



## Insaf (Aug 3, 2011)

October 2011 Exam will use NEC 2008, but NEC 2011 in April 2012.


----------

